# Heidelberg und Mannheim



## biketrial666 (25. Mai 2005)

Kennt jemand noch n paar interssante Plätze zum fahren in Heidelberg und Mannheim??

Also zu Heidelberg fällt mir spontan Chirurgie und Skatepark ein. 
In Mannheim hab ich keine Ahnung, würd mich aber sehr interessieren, wenn jemand da was weiss.


----------



## tommytrialer (25. Mai 2005)

das haste pech
gibt kaum cityfahrer in unserer region

wo wir in hd mal fahren können is betriebshof, dann schulzentrum am bergfiredhof oder an der gesamtschule in rohrbach sowie uni neuenheimer feld

perfekt zum cityfahren is natürlich emmertsgrund und boxberg, da is nur beton und die besten kanten...naja leider hab ich dort oben schiss zu fahren, weil naja sozial siehts da oben sehr schlecht aus, quasi ghetto


man könnte auch mal die downhiller und streeter aus hd kontaktieren
sind auch hier im forum unterwegs



mannheim kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (25. Mai 2005)

also mannheim hab ich bisher noch nix gefunden.
In Dossenheim macht jetzt am WE ein BMX - Park auf. Ich kann da mal schaun wie es da ausschaut mit sachen auf denen es sich lohnt zu trialen. Ev. halt noch das alte trial gelände vom Trialverein in Dossene


----------



## biketrial666 (25. Mai 2005)

@tommy:  Mmm, da haste recht mit Emmertsgrund und Boxberg , IGH hab ich auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, aber ein Besuch lohnt sich schon

@schevron: Hinter welcher Halle is das Gelände nochmal, bin da letztens rumgefahren und hab nix gefunden, ok hab auch net wirklich richtig gesucht...
Aber ich dachte das is nur n Platz der bisschen planiert is und dann kann man da bauen wie man will, oder so...
Ach ja, und Dossenheim bin ich mindestens einmal in der Woche, meistens morgens, wenns klappt, das is schon ziemlich gut das Gelände find ich, aber halt langweilig auf die Dauer.
Ach und gemäht werden könnt da auch mal wieder...


----------



## Schevron (26. Mai 2005)

hinter der Schaumburghalle oder so heißt das glaub ich. Ich weiß selber net was die da gebaut haben. Ich werd am Sa mal hin und schaun. Außer ich geh doch noch zum Felsenmeer *hoff* hab aber bis um 12 Uni und dann noch ne Stunde OEG bis ich zu hause bin.

Wo fährst du denn sonst noch? können ja mal bißl zusammen fahren wenn du lust hast. Bin halt ab und zu terminlich eingeschränkt wegen Uni und so, aber wenn ich kann - gerne.
Ich wohn noch bis August in Dossene und dann wahrscheinlich in MA.


----------



## biketrial666 (28. Mai 2005)

@Schevron: 

Also, fahr halt eher in Ziegelhausen, aber auch mal gerne in der Stadt, meistens bei der Chirurgie. 
Richtung Ziegelhausen fahr ich oft da, wo 89 Weltmeisterschaft war, ok is alles n bisschen verwildert, aber paar Steine noch ganz gut. 
Auch gut is die Hinterburg in Neckarsteinach, aber eben nur unter der Woche sonst sind da zu viele Leute.
Lass mal zusammenfahren, is deine ICQ Nummer noch aktuell? Hab dich mal geadded.


----------



## Schevron (2. Juni 2005)

so, hat ne weile gedauert bis ich wieder hier war.
also: meine icq nummer is zwar aktuell aber ich nutze es eigentlich so gut wie nimmer. aber ich kanns mir ja mal wieder runter laden. vielleicht gehts ja auf dem rechner hier auch wieder.

der bmx park in dossene is mal echt ein witz. Sollte ehr Dirt park heißen. sind 3 erdhügel und eine steilkurve das wars lol

aber neben dran is ne schule und/oder sporthalle. da kann man e bißl  was finden.

ich schick dir auch gleich noch mal meine Handynr per PM dann kannst dich ja mal melden. Jetzt am WE bin ich bei meinen eltern. (Mosbach) ansonsten bin ich immer gerne dabei.


----------



## biketrial666 (3. Juni 2005)

Mmm, den "bmx Park" hab ich auch schon gesehen, den sieht man ja wenn man da auf die Autobahn fährt, is echt net so berauschend.

Vielleicht kommt ja noch was, dachte das wär eigentlich nur planiert worden, damit dann jeder da bauen kann.

Die sollen da mal n paar Paletten und n paar Steine hinschmeissen, das wärs


----------



## Schevron (3. Juni 2005)

genau. EPs, steine, n paar beton rohre und was sonst noch abfällt


----------



## jockie (5. Oktober 2005)

Also...in Mannheim gibt's ein paar gescheite Plätze, aber irgendwie halt versprengt. Doofer als in HD würde ich definitiv behaupten.
Bin zwar auch noch relativ Newbie beim Trialen, aber kann zumindest folgende Plätze in MA empfehlen:

*Neckarpromenade (Berufsschulen oben) sowie Neckarufer:*
+ Viele schöne geklinkerte Mäuerchen für Balance-Übungen
+ Richtung Neckarufer sind viele Treppen unterschiedlichster Stufenbreite und -höhe
+ Alles einigermaßen sauber & übersichtlich, und die Hochhausbewohner sind Lärm gewohnt

*In der Gegend vom Herzogenriedpark:*
+ Da ist 'ne Mini-Quaterrampe bei den Basketballplätzen bei der Rennradbahn (Barbarians)
+ Zwischen der Rennradbahn und dem Neuen Messplatz sind haufenweise Schulen mit Mäuerchen, steinernen Sitzbänken, großen Steinen
+ Bei den Herzogenried-Hochhäusern sind nette Spielplätze 'zwischen

*Vor'm Collini-Center, bei den Parkplätzen (Collinistraße):*
+ Gute Möglichkeiten zum Sidehop-Üben und es stört sich auch niemand groß

*Jungbusch/Hafenstraße:*
+ Vor'm Contra'N ist ein Spielplatz mit Naturterrain und 'ner Menge quaderförmiger Steine. Ab 'ner gewissen Uhrzeit viele Lans, die meinen, dass denen der Spielplatz gehört.

*Landesmuseum:*
+ Schöne Treppchen
+ Ungestört

*Nationaltheater:*
+ Diese mauerumrandeten Rasenflächen sind toll für BunnyHops, größtenteils unverschissen und nerven tut man da auch nicht wirklich jemanden
+ Wenn mal 'ne Aktion daneben geht, landet man meist im weichen Gras

*Rosengarten...die Seite zum Friedrichsring:*
+ Saubere Sidehop-Flächen in verschiedenen Höhen, fast alle aus schön griffigem Sandstein
+ Leider nervt der Blockwart vom Rosengarten dann und kommt aus seinem Kabuff gelatscht. Am besten ist man vorher weg...dann kann er nie sagen, er hätte es einem verboten 

*FH-Innenhof am Neckarauer Übergang:*
+ Viele fest montierte Bänke vor'm Café Integral
+ Ein paar unempfindliche Skulpturen aus Marmor oder Granit
+ Noch nie verscheucht worden
+ Am besten ab 19 Uhr, wenn die Studies weg sind
+ Wieder ein paar Mäuerchen im hinteren Teil

*Wasserturm und Brunnen davor:*
+ Vor allem im Winter toll, wenn der Brunnen trocken ist

*Spielplatz Neckarufer zw. dem neuen Lidl und der Neckarstadt-West:*
+ Ein paar schöne Mäuerchen, ein paar lustige Kinderspielgeräte zum Balancieren


So...genug?! *G*


Alles in allem finde ich aber, dass man in MA alles so langwierig mi'm Rad erreicht...mit 20" eeecht nervig.

Vielleicht hat ja mal jemand Lust zu fahren...?!

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Scrat (5. Oktober 2005)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hat ja mal jemand Lust zu fahren...?!



Ja, hier *meld*

Und von KL aus ist Mannheim auch nicht soooo weit weg...

BTW: War eigentlich jemand schonmal im "pfälzischen" Felsenmeer (also dem an der Kalmit)?

Servus, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (6. Oktober 2005)

bin auch dabei. wohn in MA und hab auch schon mal rum geschaut.

in der Uni is auch recht lustig, da im schneckenhof. muß ma halt nur schaun mit lauten bremsen =) hallt durch den hof das is echt net normal.

in der nähe vom Klinikum is auch bißl was zum fahren


meld dich mal bei mir wenn du bock hast zu fahren.

Ich schick dir gleich mal ICQ und Handy per PM


----------



## TheBASStian (6. Oktober 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, hier *meld*
> 
> Und von KL aus ist Mannheim auch nicht soooo weit weg...
> 
> ...



Da war ich im letzten Jahrtausend mal.
Natürlich nichts für eingefleischte Cityleute, aber für alle anderen ist das eine gigantische Spielwiese mit vielen derben Geschichten. Da hat auch Hans schon seinen Spaß gehabt...
Ist auch cool, weil man mim Auto direkt bis oben fahren kann und dann ist das gleich neben dem Parkplatz. Oder besser: das gehts los, ist ja ziemlich weites Gebiet. 
Auf jeden Fall lohnend. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Benzman22 (8. Oktober 2005)

ich und meine jungs spielen immer im pfälzischen felsenmeer, is sehr geil da oben. wenn ihr mal bock habt kann ich ja mal fremdenführer spielen. lohnt sich echt dort mal zu fahren.

gruß bastian


----------



## biketrialer (9. Oktober 2005)

Benzman22 schrieb:
			
		

> ich und meine jungs spielen immer im pfälzischen felsenmeer, is sehr geil da oben. wenn ihr mal bock habt kann ich ja mal fremdenführer spielen. lohnt sich echt dort mal zu fahren.
> 
> gruß bastian



wo im "pfälzischen" isn das genau??
toto


----------



## Benzman22 (9. Oktober 2005)

Das Dorf heist *Maikammer * is ungef. *10 km von Landau * entfernt. Die Nächst größere Stadt ist *Neustadt an der Weinstraße*

meldet euch bei mir wenn ihr genaures wissen wollt.


----------



## Strahd (10. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

komme aus MA-Rheinau und suche Leute zum Trialen. Allein ist es echt öde.  
Habe bisher ausser Uni-trialern noch niemanden gesehen.

Also, alle Mannheim Hüpfer sollen sich angesprochen fühlen.

Gruß,
Strahd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (11. Oktober 2005)

wollt auch schon öfters mal in mannheim fahren leider kam mir irgendwas immer dazwischen

gibts in mannheimcoole spots relativ nahe beisammen? wenn man mim auto durchfährt sieht man nicht all zu viel


----------



## Schevron (11. Oktober 2005)

bin mannheimtrialer

was die spots angeht. das einzige wo bisher bißl mehr nahe beisammen gefunden hab is in der nähe vom Klinikum unten am Neckarufer.
ansonsten halt alles recht weit entfernt

Alle die mal in MA trialen gehen wollen können sich ja mal melden. bin immer gerne dabei ICQ: 91919633


----------



## Strahd (12. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leutz,

war heute mit Jockie in MA trialen. Er hat mir ein paar interessante Ecken gezeigt, wie weiter oben aufgelistet.

Es war nur ein bissl streßig mit meinem 20" Monty die Kilometer hinter mich zu bringen. *Keuch*

Man sollte sich für den Winter ne Halle mit Paletten suchen.  
Oder gibt es sowas in Mannheim schon ?

Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## Schevron (13. Oktober 2005)

au ja, treib so eine mal auf, da bin ich voll dafür.

für alle die morgen noch nix vorhaben: wir treffen uns morgen um 15.45Uhr am Mannheimer HBF.
Wer lust hat kann ja kommen


----------



## jockie (13. Oktober 2005)

Strahd schrieb:
			
		

> war heute mit Jockie in MA trialen. Er hat mir ein paar interessante Ecken gezeigt, wie weiter oben aufgelistet.
> 
> Es war nur ein bissl streßig mit meinem 20" Monty die Kilometer hinter mich zu bringen. *Keuch*
> 
> ...


Jo Sascha...die Sightseeing-Tour ist noch nicht vorbei...und
nach LU sind wir auch noch nicht 

Habe wegen Halle schonmal überlegt, ob man nicht mal bei
der Stadt anklopfen soll und sagen soll "wir machen das in
Eigenregie, mit 'nem Verein, kümmern uns selbst um die
Einrichtung, einer macht den Sani...gebt uns bitte 'ne
Halle und zahlt vielleicht noch die Heizung".

...eventuell noch Geld über Werbung von Bike-Herstellern, 
oder - wenn dort später mal viel los sein sollte - 'nen Rad-
laden hinmachen.
...nicht unbedingt alles auf Trial ausrichten, sondern auch
noch für andere Sparten. Vielleicht die Halfpipe vom
Stefanienufer noch über Winter immer reinstellen (für BMXer,
Streeter und Skater).

Wenn, dann sollte man dort aber gleich mit 'nem einiger-
maßen schlüssigen Konzept und einem Haufen Unterschriften
auftauchen, damit's keinen Kiddie-Eindruck macht.

Wann sind wieder Wahlen? Gibt's nicht irgendeinen lokalen
Politiker, der sich mit soetwas bei den Jungwählern und
der Lokalpresse beliebt machen will?


Es gab übrigens mal 'ne Online-Petition für'n Skaterpark
mitten in Mannheim...aber...finde den Link leider nicht
mehr.


Ein Traum wäre natürlich eine europäische Kopie von:
http://www.raysmtb.com/

Einer kommerziellen Variante gebe ich allerdings hier in der
Gegend ehrlich wenig Chancen...dazu kommen sicher zu
wenige. Wenn, muss es mit Verein und gemeinnützig sein.

In Bruchsal haben das auch welche hingekriegt:
http://www.sob-crew.de/html/frameset/default.htm


----------



## Schevron (13. Oktober 2005)

n sanni habt ihr schon *me*
bin rettungssanitäter beim roten kreuz
von daher, der punkt wäre geklärt


----------



## Strahd (13. Oktober 2005)

Ich glaube der Jockie will ganz weit hinaus   

Lass uns doch mal klein anfangen. Irgend eine leerstehende Halle am Bahnhof, oder von irgend einer Fabrik. Wir müssen ja nur geduldet sein.

Das gute wäre dann, das man auch nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit fahren könnte.

Nur wo informiert man sich da ?

Morgen treffen wir uns übrigens wieder zum trialen in MA, sag später nochmal wann genau.

Gruß,

Strahd.


----------



## jockie (13. Oktober 2005)

Strahd schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube der Jockie will ganz weit hinaus


Ja klar...ich bin ja auch Deutschland *lach*



			
				Strahd schrieb:
			
		

> Lass uns doch mal klein anfangen. Irgend eine leerstehende Halle am Bahnhof, oder von irgend einer Fabrik. Wir müssen ja nur geduldet sein.
> 
> Das gute wäre dann, das man auch nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit fahren könnte.
> 
> Nur wo uniformiert man sich da ?


"Dunkelheit", "Einbruch", "uniformiert"...du weißt schon, dass man das alles in ein paar Tagen nachgooglen kann, oder?!   



> Morgen treffen wir uns übrigens wieder zum trialen in MA, sag später nochmal wann genau.


SMS übrigens erst nach dem Anruf gesehen. Wünsche aber wohl - wie gesagt - nur viel Spaß dabei!

Nacht! Jochen


----------



## Schevron (14. Oktober 2005)

also so wies aussieht werden wir heute ab 14.00 bis 14.30 unterwegs sein. wenn also jemand lust hat mitzukommen. einfach PM hier im forum, oder einfacher ICQ: 91919633


----------



## Strahd (14. Oktober 2005)

Tja,
in Mannheim scheint wohl nicht viel mit Trialern zu gehen   

Habe bei uns in der FH einen mit nem "Try All" T-Shirt gesehen, leider war er zu schnell weg, um Ihn ansprechen zu können.

Also, wenn sich derjenige angesprochene fühlt, einfach mal melden.


Gruß,
Strahd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rückenschmerzen (16. Oktober 2005)

sorry dass ich jetzt so derbe in eueren thread herein platze.....   

ich fahre seit diesem jahr cross-country in den "heidelberger bergen"   
allerdings erfüllt mich das technisch nicht so ganz...sprich: ich will schon etwas mehr
ich probiere daher immer allen möglichen unfug auf meinem stumpjumper aus   

trail würde mich sehr interessieren, allerdings kann ich mir als student nicht so einfach schnell ein trail-bike kaufen, nur um es auszuprobieren (vielleicht stelle ich dann fest, dass ich zum trail-fahren nicht geschaffen bin   ).

daher wollte ich fragen, ob es möglich wäre, dass ich das trail-fahren bei euch mal ausprobieren könnte?
(nur zur anmerkung: ich bin eher von der leichten sorte und ausserdem gehe ich immer liebevoll mit fahrrädern um!!)


vielleicht noch was zum eigentlichen tread: in heidelberg an der uni im neuenheimer feld gibt es doch einigermassen gute passagen zum trailen (ich würde dort am liebsten immer mit meiner cross-country-gurke drauf herumhüpfen....allerdings ist mein bike dazu nicht geeignet   )...
vielleicht ein paar stellen, die mir v.a. aufgefallen sind:
a) direkt vor der mensa....schöne steinklötze, und sogar nen kleinen teich....
b) vor dem physik-hörsaalgebäude in richtung südasien-institut....z.zt. baustelle und viele gegenstände zum rumhüpfen
c) fahrt mal von der mensa richtung osten (also vor zur strasse)...kurz nach dem mathe-institut geht ein kleiner weg rein....diesem folgen, danach geht es treppen runter und ihr seid direkt im hinterhof des chemischen institutes...dort einfach weiterfahren und es erscheint nach den werkstädten (rechts und links) das bombenlager (auf der linken seite): dort gibt es wirklich jede menge (sogar ne verladerampe)....am wochenende seid ihr dort so gut wie ungestört und ausserdem habt ihr ein dubioses umfeld; lauter hoch explosive und giftige gasbomben um euch herum   
d) auf dem ganzen kampus sind immer wieder vereinzelt steine aufgestellt....für ein trick zwischen den locations ist also gesorgt  

ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand melden würde!!!


----------



## Scrat (16. Oktober 2005)

rückenschmerzen schrieb:
			
		

> trail würde mich sehr interessieren, allerdings kann ich mir als student nicht so einfach schnell ein trail-bike kaufen, nur um es auszuprobieren (vielleicht stelle ich dann fest, dass ich zum trail-fahren nicht geschaffen bin   ).



Du kannst aber als Student zumindest mal lernen, Trial richtig zu schreiben 

T - R - I - A - L.



Falls ich mal bei der Mannheimer Runde dabeiseinsollte, kann ich gerne mein Monty mitbringen, dann kannst Du das mal ausprobieren.

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Strahd (16. Oktober 2005)

Hi, äh... Rückenschmerzen   ,

was ein lustiger Name.

Wenn Du willst kannst Du auch mit nem CC-Bike das trialen anfangen, so ging es auch bei uns los.
Ich denke testfahren sollte nicht das Problem sein. Ist auch wichtig, da die Rahmen extrem unterschiedlich ausfallen. Würde mir mittlerweile auch kein Monty mehr kaufen. Naja, Geschmackssache.

Zum Preis, ich habe mein 20" Hüpfer Bj.2004 für 500 im ebay ersteigert, und da bald Weihnachten ist, sollte dem nichts mehr im Wege stehen   

Zur Info.
*Morgen treffen* ich mich mit Kinimod in *Weinheim* zum trialen.

Treffpunkt ist der Busbahnhof an der Innenstadt (oben aufm Buckel) Beim Piano (is'n Restaurant).

Uhrzeit 15:00 Uhr.

Wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast, kannst Du gerne kommen. Gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen die diese Nachricht lesen.

Gruß,
Strahd


----------



## Strahd (16. Oktober 2005)

Hi Scrat,

Du kennst doch mit Sicherheit den Schevron persönlich, oder ?

Dann habe ich nämlich schon von Dir gehört.

Würde mich freuen, wenn Du mal zu uns stoßen würdest.

Gruß,
Strahd


----------



## Scrat (16. Oktober 2005)

Strahd schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Scrat,
> 
> Du kennst doch mit Sicherheit den Schevron persönlich, oder ?



Öh, ja, vom Trialen halt.



			
				Strahd schrieb:
			
		

> Dann habe ich nämlich schon von Dir gehört.



Auweia  



			
				Strahd schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich freuen, wenn Du mal zu uns stoßen würdest.



Das hab ich auf jeden Fall vor, ich brauch nur erstmal wohl 'n neuen Lenker (und mein Arm etwas Ruhe)...

Servus, Thomas


----------



## biketrial666 (16. Oktober 2005)

Jo, das war dann wohl ich, studiere an der FH Informatik. Ergreife aber immer schnell die Flucht aus Mannheim, um noch n bisschen zu fahren...






			
				Strahd schrieb:
			
		

> Tja,
> in Mannheim scheint wohl nicht viel mit Trialern zu gehen
> 
> Habe bei uns in der FH einen mit nem "Try All" T-Shirt gesehen, leider war er zu schnell weg, um Ihn ansprechen zu können.
> ...


----------



## Schevron (17. Oktober 2005)

auf biketrial666 jetzt gibts keine ausreden mehr. radl mit zu fh nehmen und danach mit uns fahren.


----------



## rückenschmerzen (17. Oktober 2005)

@strahd: sorry...hab dein comment erst gerade gelesen...ausserdem hätte ich sowiso keine zeit gehabt; sonst wäre ich mal vorbei gekommen!
ich melde mich aber am besten nochmal bei dir.....wenn es zeitlich bei mir nicht ganz so eng ist   

nunja: mein bike ist eben kein hardtail sondern ein fully....und damit zu TRIALen ....    ; ausserdem ist es ein bisschen schwer (denke ich zumindest....mit 14 kg in der weltgeschichte herumzuspringen macht bestimmt nicht soviel spass  )

@scrat: oh jeh...das kommt bestimmt vom permanenten singel-TRAIL-biken....
also ich meinte natürlich TRIAL!!!! (sorry an dieser stelle   )

also ich verfolge weiterhin diesen thread und melde mich dann nochmal, wenn ich zeit habe

gruß
ralle die kralle


----------



## jockie (24. Oktober 2005)

Aloha!

Heute ein paar Stündchen mit Christian (Schevron) durch MA gehüpft, war sehr spaßig.
...und...zur allgemeinen Erheiterung hier die beiden besten Sprüche von 2 zuschauenden Dreikäsehoch:
1. "Ey, und habt ihr des mal in der Schule gelernt!?"
2. "Wenn ich so toll fahren könntet wie ihr, dann wär' ich so glücklich, dass ich nix mehr essen würd'" (sehr bizarr!)

Spruch 2 hat mich'n bisschen aus der Bahn geworfen, bei Spruch 1 war die erste Assoziation, wie Cesar Cañas mal in Fernost in 'ner Schule (?) war und dort tatsächlich massenhaft TrialBikes davorstanden.

In diesem Sinne...fröhliche Woche!

jockie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

